# نبذة مٌختصرة



## البراء سامح (21 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أقدم لكم نبذة مٌختصرة وبسيطة عن شبكات الصرف الصحى والصمامات
​





المصدر:Arab Encyclopedia


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 ديسمبر 2014)

الشكر الوفير لكم على الشرح


----------



## Nile Man (22 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## البراء سامح (22 ديسمبر 2014)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> الشكر الوفير لكم على الشرح



بل كل الشكر لكم على تشجيعى 



Nile Man قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير



ولك مثله مهندسنا الفاضل


----------

